# RAF Marham Victor to be scrapped



## pinehilljoe (Sep 11, 2020)

RAF Marham: Victor jet at base entrance to be scrapped

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2020)

pretty sad they couldn't even give it away but there are a few around various museums so at least there not gone forever


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Very sad to hear.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

Come on Brits! Pool your pennies together!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2020)

Would look good parked in front of my caravan, and Marham isn't far from the camp site. Hmmm ...............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

I'll donate $27.50 USD...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

You NEED this Terry


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'll donate $27.50 USD...


Jim, its actually free of charge if you can move and store it !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

Ok, so get some tools and get crackin


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2020)

Wife said no !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Sep 12, 2020)

I've got a 'secret' field to put it in, with my crated Spitfires and buried Lancaster. I'm not telling you where it is though.

I'll have to move the airworthy Concord to make some room. Apparently there are loads of 747s going cheap too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

I also heard Goring found a place to park bombers cheap!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2020)

There is a Vampire on a pole near me that is regularly vandalised with graffiti and rocks thrown at it smashing cockpit glass. Some people are scum.
But the RAAF regularly keeps on maintaining/repairing it - and I'm glad that they do.
Yes, I know the Victor is much bigger, but it just seems such a shame.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 12, 2020)

Damn shame. I suspect this sort of thing will happen more often. There are five surviving complete Victors at present, two of which whose fate is less than certain. This one and David Walton's at Bruntingthorpe, which, if it doesn't get moved off the airfield could also end up being scrapped, although Walton is working to get it moved. The other three are a Mk.1 at Duxford undergoing a long term resto at present, and two K.2 tankers, one at RAF Museum Cosford and the other in private hands at Elvington, Yorkshire.

All the airframes at Brunty are under threat and the VC.10 owners have begun raising money for its transportation to a more secure site, but the cost of dismantling, transport and reassembly at the other end has been estimated at over 400,000 pound sterling. That's a lot for a non-profit group of enthusiasts just to move an aeroplane, let alone put effort into securing its long term future. Aeroplanes cost money, sadly.

Brunty's Victor.




Bruntingthorpe 07 

IWM Victor.




0707 Duxford Victor 

Elvington Victor.




0807 Yorkshire Air Museum Victor

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

They don't make them (weird) like that anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## kiwi2wheels (Sep 18, 2020)

If the f****** traitors in wastemonster stopped funding all the third worlds vermin, via France, and others who are living off the UK taxpayer in hotels across the country, there would be the ££££££££££££ available to maintain and restore the RAF's heritage.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2020)

🤔

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 18, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Damn shame. I suspect this sort of thing will happen more often. There are five surviving complete Victors at present, two of which whose fate is less than certain. This one and David Walton's at Bruntingthorpe, which, if it doesn't get moved off the airfield could also end up being scrapped, although Walton is working to get it moved. The other three are a Mk.1 at Duxford undergoing a long term resto at present, and two K.2 tankers, one at RAF Museum Cosford and the other in private hands at Elvington, Yorkshire.
> 
> All the airframes at Brunty are under threat and the VC.10 owners have begun raising money for its transportation to a more secure site, but the cost of dismantling, transport and reassembly at the other end has been estimated at over 400,000 pound sterling. That's a lot for a non-profit group of enthusiasts just to move an aeroplane, let alone put effort into securing its long term future. Aeroplanes cost money, sadly.
> 
> ...


When I was at Elvington air museum they had a Comet and the Victor running up their engines, it was like some weird Sci Fi mating display. The Victor really is an odd looking bird.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2020)

kiwi2wheels said:


> If the f****** traitors in wastemonster stopped funding all the third worlds vermin, via France, and others who are living off the UK taxpayer in hotels across the country, there would be the ££££££££££££ available to maintain and restore the RAF's heritage.


Wow !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2020)

pbehn said:


> When I was at Elvington air museum they had a Comet and the Victor running up their engines, it was like some weird Sci Fi mating display. The Victor really is an odd looking bird.


Still looks futuristic now, cant imagine what folks thought on seeing it in the 50's/60s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> (weird)



*"sinister and futuristic" *


*




*


----------



## pbehn (Sep 18, 2020)

rochie said:


> Still looks futuristic now, cant imagine what folks thought on seeing it in the 50's/60s


It looks like something out of a sci fi movie props department, but I think it actually inspired many sci fi props departments … its a Klingon vessel lol

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 24, 2020)

> If the f****** traitors in wastemonster stopped funding all the third worlds vermin, via France, and others who are living off the UK taxpayer in hotels across the country, there would be the ££££££££££££ available to maintain and restore the RAF's heritage.
> 
> Last edited: Friday at 3:50 PM



He edited it last Friday! What did it say BEFORE he did so?


----------



## maxmwill (Sep 24, 2020)

pinehilljoe said:


> RAF Marham: Victor jet at base entrance to be scrapped


Y'know, here in the US, after the war, a number of aircraft were used as part of gas station/restaurants, a lot them in California, at least one B17 still up.

Couldn't something similar be done with the Victor. It would help keep its memory alive with the unwashed masses

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2020)

There is STILL a B-17 on a gas station somewhere? Please, please tell us where.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> He edited it last Friday! What did it say BEFORE he did so?



Not much different.

I think someone is off their meds though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> There is STILL a B-17 on a gas station somewhere? Please, please tell us where.



I don’t think so. I believe the last one was Lacey Lady at Lacey’s gas station. It has since been removed (2014) and is being restored to flying condition.

World War II Bomber Gas Station (Gone), Milwaukie, Oregon


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 24, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think someone is off their meds though.



Yeah, this covid nonsense seems to have energised the nutters; they're getting more vocal...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 24, 2020)

maxmwill said:


> Couldn't something similar be done with the Victor. It would help keep its memory alive with the unwashed masses



Would be nice. There used to be a Buccaneer outside a service station in the north of Scotland, dunno if it's still there though. Problem with the Victor, or any airframe is moving it. That's where the cost is. It's not just looking after it in situ, which is why the RAF want to dispose of it, but moving it involves dismantling it, putting it on vehicles and transporting it down narrow country roads and through tiny villages designed for horses and carts, not aircraft moving vehicles - RAF bases are always located near quaint villages with fricken narrow roads!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2020)

And even if the costs of dismantling, transport and re-assembly can be covered, there could be restrictions which would prevent a move - Abnormal Load restrictions, low power lines on part of the route, bridge weight limits etc etc.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2020)

This picture gives you an idea of what you're dealing with. This was taken by a friend of mine in Scotland when the Concorde G-BOAA was being moved to the Scottish aviation museum in East Lothian. There was no way the Concorde could have made that bend, so it was towed across the adjacent farmer's field. It had begun its journey at Heathrow by road to the Thames, was loaded on a barge, towed through the centre of London and into the Channel, from where it went up the UK coast, docking at Torness nuclear power station, loaded onto the transporters and taken via these roads and fields to East Fortune.




G-BOAAElothian




1807 National Museum of Flight East Fortune G-BOAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2020)

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 26, 2020)

I read in Air Classics magazine many years ago that the “Memphis Belle” was part of a gas station. I haven’t thought of it in years. On to Wikipedia to see if that’s so. Stop laughing.


----------

